

Emergency phone and Internet data retention law set to be passed in the UK - LukeB_UK
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-28237111

======
bazzargh
BTW, this is why it's being rushed through:
[https://www.openrightsgroup.org/ourwork/reports/briefing-
to-...](https://www.openrightsgroup.org/ourwork/reports/briefing-to-mps-on-
data-retention-legislation)

...it's not that there is some terrorist crisis, but that there's a judicial
review in progress that is very likely to declare the current data retention
law invalid.

------
ciaranm
Not sure why, but there was a previous submission for this (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8014011](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8014011)
), which now seems to be dead.

